# AnthroCon: Pet Auction?



## Keryu (May 5, 2010)

I think this would be a great Idea for AC and think it would get a fair amount of money for the Charity their working towards this year! What do you guys think?


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 5, 2010)

Uncle Kage has already said no to this. Plus local law statues get in the way I think.

EDIT: For his actual word of mouth:

By Uncle Kage





> I don't really know about any Pennsylvania laws.  There are no pet  auctions at Anthrocon because they are disgusting.  Other conventions  have tried them in the past and they inevitably degenerate into  something far less savory than we would like to encourage.
> Personally, I don't even attend any conventions that advertise such a  thing.


From anthrocon.org: http://www.anthrocon.org/node/4580


----------



## GraemeLion (May 5, 2010)

That "THIS" was for both Kage AND your post


----------



## Vintage (May 5, 2010)

> I don't really know about any Pennsylvania laws.  There are no pet   auctions at Anthrocon because they are disgusting.  Other conventions   have tried them in the past and they inevitably degenerate into   something far less savory than we would like to encourage.
> Personally, I don't even attend any conventions that advertise such a   thing.


pretty much. i don't know that this would be a good idea. seems really shady with some of the people mucking about in this fandom.


----------



## Istanbul (May 5, 2010)

This is not a wise idea; there are many ways to raise money that don't involve this.


----------



## Takun (May 5, 2010)

Sex slave trafficking isn't cool.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 5, 2010)

Takun said:


> Sex slave trafficking isn't cool.


Fucking furry fandom. ):


----------



## Joeyyy (May 5, 2010)

isnt there some little comic about a guy selling little dogs and dildos and the lines for each stall intertwine? 

then this.


----------



## Lobar (May 6, 2010)

Borderline prostitution isn't a cool thing for a con to endorse.  Even for charity.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Borderline prostitution isn't a cool thing for a con to endorse.  Even for charity.


Borderline? More like sex trade.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 6, 2010)

Wow they're gonna sell animals at anthroco-
OH MY GOD! WHAT THE HELL?!


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Wow they're gonna sell animals at anthroco-
> OH MY GOD! WHAT THE HELL?!


Safe to say that these animals won't be fixed, right?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 6, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Safe to say that these animals won't be fixed, right?


*grabs wire cutters*
Soon they will.


(seriously wtf?! slavery at a con?!!!)


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *grabs wire cutters*
> Soon they will.
> 
> 
> (seriously wtf?! slavery at a con?!!!)


If AC did this, I would make sure to avoid the roomparties... >>


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Wow they're gonna sell animals at anthroco-
> OH MY GOD! WHAT THE HELL?!



I think it is prudent to explain what a "Pet Auction is" for those of you not in the know.

It does not involve selling actual real animals. Somewhere in the history of the furry fandumb someone came up with the supposed to be great idea of furry pet auctions.

This is where people in fursuits agree to put themselves up for auction for a day. Then people bid on the individuals in costume. Winning bid for each costume means that suiter has to stick with that individual for the entirty of the day and somewhat do their bidding.

Of course all money goes to charity but pretty soon the whole idea went down hill as questionable people won the bids and put the people in costume through hell. It became a source of drama and big problems and as such there are some furry cons who no longer use this as a means of getting charity and others like Anthrocon absolutely refuses to even try it out.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> This is where people in fursuits agree to put themselves up for auction for a day. Then people bid on the individuals in costume. Winning bid for each costume means that suiter has to stick with that individual for the entirty of the day and *somewhat do their bidding.*


Oh god. ;_;


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 6, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Oh god. ;_;



It was supposed to be nothing sexual. Just things like go where they go to eat, hang out with them where they go, attend the panels they do...stuff like that.

I do believe suggestions or bitch-fits of peeps wanting the people in costume to do sexual shit is one of the many problems that plauged the whole thing. When suiters refused to do such acts the people who put up money would baw about it.

Paying money to have a walking stuffed animal stick with your for a day does not mean they are there to do your sexual bidding. Of course a decent number of furfags could not comprehend this.
Just as bad were the fatfucks(excuse my language) who expected these people in heavy costumes to be beasts of burden and carry all their things. If you think 300 pounds of blubber is hard enough to carry around, try wearing a fursuit *all* _*day*_ _for the sake of charity_. It was a good idea turned really bad really quickly. I'm so happy Uncle Kage won't let it happen at Anthrocon.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> It was supposed to be nothing sexual. Just things like go where they go to eat, hang out with them where they go, attend the panels they do...stuff like that.
> 
> I do believe suggestions or bitch-fits of peeps wanting the people in costume to do sexual shit is one of the many problems that plauged the whole thing. When suiters refused to do such acts the people who put up money would baw about it.
> 
> ...


What a terrible idea.


----------



## Ozriel (May 6, 2010)

Oy...
Fucking furries.

That just crosses into Prostitution.
Jesus tap dancing Christ....No.


----------



## Lobar (May 6, 2010)

OP if you're dead set on having a pet auction (why?) maybe try to make it happen at FA:U, instead, that kinda seems to be the place for that sort of thing.


----------



## GraemeLion (May 6, 2010)

Actually, sounds like a morphicon thing.  They're all about the sex there, aren't they?

And then I learn, that they actually have one 

OP, if you want to go to a pet auction, this weekend.

There's another con on the list of conventions I won't attend, though Morphicon was already on that list for pandering anyway.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 6, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Oy...
> Fucking furries.
> 
> That just crosses into Prostitution.
> Jesus tap dancing Christ....No.


And furries wonder why people mock them...


GraemeLion said:


> Actually, sounds like a morphicon thing.  They're all about the sex there, aren't they?
> 
> And then I learn, that they actually have one
> 
> ...


Note to self avoid morphicon at all costs.
Won't be that hard considering I have no desires too.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> And furries wonder why people mock them...
> 
> Note to self avoid morphicon at all costs.
> Won't be that hard considering I have no desires too.


Morphicon has the kinky orgies.


----------



## Keryu (May 7, 2010)

Oh God, I should have figured all this to begin with... Like a Pet Auction was intended for (Just accompany someone for the day) Was what I was thinking it was about O.O I feel like a fool now ;w; Well, at least I know not to go out of my way for Morphicon >.> Sounds like a scary place to be when you have morals...

Leave it to the freaks of the fandom to ruin a great way to raise honest money -.-

But thanks guys! I really had no idea that that's what a Pet Auction lead too ;~;


----------



## Slyck (May 7, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Fucking furry fandom. ):



Literally. It'd be like selling heroin for ornamental purposes.


----------



## Satoshi (May 7, 2010)

See, if it wasn't called a "pet" auction, just call it something funny or cute..  then have a bunch of random furries (suits or not) put themselves up for a fun auction to raise money for local charities.

Each person can chose one they wanna give the money too, basically going for your favorite charity program/person :3 And yeah. Do the whole, hang out with the winner for a day or whatever.

It would be a neat idea :c But of course knowing how some people are can twist things around and ruin it.


----------



## Zontar (May 7, 2010)

If I were a dog, I would rather be in Michael Vick's backyard than up for auction at Anthrocon.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (May 8, 2010)

And people wonder why most cons don't let the press inside.  :V


----------



## south syde dobe (May 8, 2010)

Just...I'm just speechless right now, what the fuck is wrong with the OP?


----------



## Aden (May 8, 2010)

I'm so glad that Kage has his head on straight.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 9, 2010)

Aden said:


> I'm so glad that Kage has his head on straight.


Have you ever met him at a con, after-hours?


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 9, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Have you ever met him at a con, after-hours?



He still did a good closing ceremony last time. I still think they should never schedule his and 2's time to run back to back to closing ceremony though.


----------



## Aden (May 9, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Have you ever met him at a con, after-hours?



No, why?


----------



## Kelo (May 9, 2010)

Aww I would love to be auctioned off as someone's pet for a day hehe. Could be a lot of fun, specially for them


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 9, 2010)

Kelo said:


> Aww I would love to be auctioned off as someone's pet for a day hehe. Could be a lot of fun, specially for them



Prime example of why we can't have good things...right here.


Aden said:


> No, why?



He's a wine connoisseur.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 9, 2010)

Aden said:


> No, why?


No comment. :3


----------



## Aden (May 9, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> No comment. :3



:c


----------



## Miryhis (May 9, 2010)

I just saw a youtube vid of them doing a pet auction at Califur. I guess nothing has really gotten out of hand there...yet =/


----------



## Keryu (May 10, 2010)

Miryhis said:


> I just saw a youtube vid of them doing a pet auction at Califur. I guess nothing has really gotten out of hand there...yet =/


I guess it's after the Auction that things go down hill... Especially when the handler on stage slams you to your knees and tells you "You have a pretty mouth" in the most creepy way you've ever heard it...


----------



## Beastcub (May 10, 2010)

cut out the creepy borderline slave shit and it'd be fun. aka go on stage and have people bid on the suit they like most as if it were a fasion show ...but in that case it would kinda end up more of a popularity contest with the most well-liked suit getting highest bids BUT even then it'd raise money.
could'nt there be an alt prize for the bidder than a fursuit slave? like have a dance right after and the suiter has to dance with the bidder for 20 minutes or something simple like that.


----------



## Miryhis (May 10, 2010)

Keryu said:


> I guess it's after the Auction that things go down hill... Especially when the handler on stage slams you to your knees and tells you "You have a pretty mouth" in the most creepy way you've ever heard it...



Yeah... maybe those guys were lucky... who knows? Even if it is for charity, it seems too risky. The vid I saw had two suiters being bid on, maybe that would help if the bidder ever got out of hand. 



Beastcub said:


> cut out the creepy borderline slave shit and it'd be fun. aka go on stage and have people bid on the suit they like most as if it were a fasion show ...but in that case it would kinda end up more of a popularity contest with the most well-liked suit getting highest bids BUT even then it'd raise money.
> could'nt there be an alt prize for the bidder than a fursuit slave? like have a dance right after and the suiter has to dance with the bidder for 20 minutes or something simple like that.



Or maybe if they were regulated better, like not following the person into their room or something. Also the being in pairs thing is a smart idea, too. The whole idea is to raise money and have fun. The whole idea seems good, but there are creepers at cons. I've never been to a fur con, but there are plenty at the anime cons I go to.


----------



## Keryu (May 10, 2010)

Beastcub said:


> cut out the creepy borderline slave shit and it'd be fun. aka go on stage and have people bid on the suit they like most as if it were a fasion show ...but in that case it would kinda end up more of a popularity contest with the most well-liked suit getting highest bids BUT even then it'd raise money.
> could'nt there be an alt prize for the bidder than a fursuit slave? like have a dance right after and the suiter has to dance with the bidder for 20 minutes or something simple like that.


Or even a special event or something that's hosted instead of "Here ya go, take the suiter" BS


----------



## Beastcub (May 10, 2010)

Keryu said:


> Or even a special event or something that's hosted instead of "Here ya go, take the suiter" BS



a lucheon or desert party would be nice, maybe a little parade alongside the suiter you won in the auction and then you meet the suiter out of suit and face to face for a free lunch together. 

too bad it seems the name "pet auction" has been soiled, had it been handled differently it could have stayed a carefree tame event.


----------



## Keryu (May 10, 2010)

Beastcub said:


> a lucheon or desert party would be nice, maybe a little parade alongside the suiter you won in the auction and then you meet the suiter out of suit and face to face for a free lunch together.
> 
> too bad it seems the name "pet auction" has been soiled, had it been handled differently it could have stayed a carefree tame event.


y'know, it really could have, and I really love the idea of a free lunch with the person that's hosted at a restaurant or something. There would be nothing taken out of context and it would still get money for a charity~


----------



## TashkentFox (May 10, 2010)

There is a furry slave trade now? If I'm the highest bidder can I use the unlucky furry to clean my house and pull my car when I'm out of petrol?


----------



## Zontar (May 10, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> There is a furry slave trade now? If I'm the highest bidder can I use the unlucky furry to clean my house and pull my car when I'm out of petrol?



Yes.

And sex.


----------



## Dragoneer (May 10, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> There is a furry slave trade now?


How the hell else do you think I manage to get admins. =D


----------



## TashkentFox (May 10, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> How the hell else do you think I manage to get admins. =D



I thought it was the lust for power.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 10, 2010)

Beastcub said:


> a lucheon or desert party would be nice, maybe a little parade alongside the suiter you won in the auction and then you meet the suiter out of suit and face to face for a free lunch together.
> 
> too bad it seems the name "pet auction" has been soiled, had it been handled differently it could have stayed a carefree tame event.


It is sad that got ruined too, wish it hadn't gone down that road.


Dragoneer said:


> How the hell else do you think I manage to get admins. =D


I thought you gave them beer?


----------



## Taren Fox (May 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I thought you gave them beer?


::earperks:: Beer? Where?


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

I would totally buy someone and then make them do mundane things to piss them off.

YOU THERE! FURSUIT SLAVE GUY! NO SEX FOR YOU! GO BUY ME SOME CAPT. CRUNCH FOR I AM HUNGRY!


----------



## TashkentFox (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I would totally buy someone and then make them do mundane things to piss them off.
> 
> YOU THERE! FURSUIT SLAVE GUY! NO SEX FOR YOU! GO BUY ME SOME CAPT. CRUNCH FOR I AM HUNGRY!



Ha ha ha! Me too, I'd dress the poor sod in a butler's outfit and hit him when there aren't enough ice cubes in my whisky.


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Ha ha ha! Me too, I'd dress the poor sod in a butler's outfit and hit him when there aren't enough ice cubes in my whisky.


Exactly! So much potential!

I think it's a good idea.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Exactly! So much potential!
> 
> I think it's a good idea.



Then when we're done making him bring me, fetch me, carry me for the day, we can use him as a chair like those Mexicans in Bruno.


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Then when we're done making him bring me, fetch me, carry me for the day, we can use him as a chair like those Mexicans in Bruno.


Yup. All while in their fursuit.

That'll show them to try and get a quick fuck


----------



## TashkentFox (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yup. All while in their fursuit.
> 
> That'll show them to try and get a quick fuck



High Five!

He'd probably end up trying to run away from us like a slave on a Carolina plantation.


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> High Five!
> 
> He'd probably end up trying to run away from us like a slave on a Carolina plantation.


That's what the whip is for.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That's what the whip is for.



I also have (IRL as it happens) a particularly vicious German Shepherd guard dog, he wouldn't get far.


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I also have (IRL as it happens) a particularly vicious German Shepherd guard dog, he wouldn't get far.


I have not one, not two, but three German Shepherds. And one of them is trained in obedience and protection.

He won't be getting anywhere.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I have not one, not two, but three German Shepherds. And one of them is trained in obedience and protection.
> 
> He won't be getting anywhere.



Bwahahahahaha!


----------



## Stahi (May 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I would totally buy someone and then make them do mundane things to piss them off.
> 
> YOU THERE! FURSUIT SLAVE GUY! NO SEX FOR YOU! GO BUY ME SOME CAPT. CRUNCH FOR I AM HUNGRY!



HEY SLAVE, GO GET ME A HOAGIE FROM WAWA.

NO YOU CAN'T HAVE MY KEYS YOU FAGGOT, GET TO STEPPIN'.


----------

